# Surviving Mount Rainier climber evacuated...



## Stephen (May 19, 2004)

http://www4.fosters.com/May2004/may_19/News/ap_me_0519c.asp



			
				Fosters.com said:
			
		

> Surviving Mount Rainier climber evacuated day after friend dies
> By ELIZABETH M. GILLESPIE
> 
> Associated Press Writer
> ...


----------



## pedxing (May 19, 2004)

Sad story.  My sister knew Cooley from the outing club at Yale.


----------

